# Be a former Marine, drive Marine pax, get more tips.



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Refer any questions to the thread title.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 377404
> 
> 
> Refer any questions to the thread title.


You can expand it little further 
Air Force, Navy and Army&#128513;
They will not check you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

One time i drove a group of marines,

I said i was former army and the jokes started,

Then they asked what my MOS was,

88M, and i did multiple tours in Iraqistan.

The jokes stopped.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

What’s an 88m? I’m prior Air Force. Are mos are done differently.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

teh744 said:


> What's an 88m? I'm prior Air Force. Are mos are done differently.


I had to google it. Motor Transport Operator

https://www.thebalancecareers.com/88m-motor-transport-operator-3346094


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

teh744 said:


> What's an 88m? I'm prior Air Force. Are mos are done differently.


Either heavy wheel.operator or mechanic I'm pretty sure. I was 16R Vulcan crewmember 20MM &#128299;


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I was a 3E271. Heavy equipment operator and pavement maintenance specialist.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> One time i drove a group of marines,
> 
> I said i was former army and the jokes started,
> 
> ...


Army
Ain't
Real
Marine
Yet
The jokes never stop!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.gijobs.com/11-dangerous-us-military-jobs/
#9 is 88M on the list of the 11 most dangerous jobs...'

In Iraqistan it was right up there with front line infantry.

I got 4 purple hearts from my time overseas. (sometimes i say 3 and ironicallly i keep forgetting about the concussion i think was barely purple heart worthy.

Shot twice in the various convoy ambushes,
A head injury from rolling an up-armored truck, (I keep forgetting about this purple heart)
and getting blown up (losing my leg)

I also have had to smash out a few shot out windshields with my rifle to keep on truckin after an ambush.

Who needs windshields when you have goggles?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.gijobs.com/11-dangerous-us-military-jobs/
> #9 is 88M on the list of the 11 most dangerous jobs...'
> 
> In Iraqistan it was right up there with front line infantry.
> ...


Thanks for your service buddy
And thanks to everyone who served too


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 377404
> 
> 
> Refer any questions to the thread title.


Did you share your 64 count of Crayolas?



teh744 said:


> What's an 88m? I'm prior Air Force. Are mos are done differently.


Truck driver


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

gabesdaddee said:


> Did you share your 64 count of Crayolas?
> 
> 
> Truck driver


In the global war on terror in Iraqistan we ended up taking more fire and getting more IED casualties than combat units for a time.

One tour the logistics unit i was in had 3 or 4 times as many casualties as a combat unit at the same base.


----------

